# Toro will announce it's 4th quarter and 2004 report on Dec. 8, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: The Toro Company 


The Toro Company to Announce Fourth Quarter and Year-End Financial Results
Wednesday December 1, 1:50 pm ET 


BLOOMINGTON, Minn., Dec. 1 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The Toro Company (NYSE: TTC - News) today announced it will release its 2004 fourth-quarter and year-end financial results on Wednesday, Dec. 8, 2004, at approximately 7:30 a.m. Central Time. The company will also hold its investor conference call on Dec. 8, 2004.


The full text of Toro's earnings release will be available on http://www.thetorocompany.com at 8:00 a.m CST. Click on "Investor Information" to view the most recent news.

A live, listen-only webcast of the quarterly conference call will also be available on http://www.thetorocompany.com . The call begins at 10:00 a.m. CST on Wednesday, Dec. 8; visitors are advised to go to the website at least 15 minutes early to register, download and install any necessary audio software.

For those unable to participate in the live broadcast, a replay will be available at http://www.thetorocompany.com . There is no charge to access the webcast.

About The Toro Company: Toro is a leading provider of innovative outdoor maintenance and beautification products for home, recreation and commercial landscapes around the world. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: The Toro Company


----------

